# 2 to 3 to 4 foot chop - bayboat shootout



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Since there are so many boats that can handle a 2-3-4 foot chop so easily, I'd like to have a choppy bay shootout. We'll find a day in corpus christi bay, galveston bay.. somewhere that's easy to find a good 2-3 foot day and see how many boats can easily run across it. 

Based on 2cool postings, I expect to see a huge turnout. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

they all run great w following seas, it's the getting home that hurts


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

In

Does the 2cooler that participates in the Flats shootout AND the 2 to 3 to 4 chop - bayboat shootout win a special prize?

We have to work on the name, that was a lot of typing!

Five


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

I've proven the Haynie LS in 20 different tournaments... Pretty sad when the big bay boats are slowing down to keep from going airborn and I'm digging the nose in and giving her more juice... That said the HO won't be beat in rough water... Once again, proven in the worst conditions possible


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Number_Five said:


> In
> 
> *Does the 2cooler that participates in the Flats shootout AND the 2 to 3 to 4 chop - bayboat shootout win a special prize?*
> 
> ...


absolutely! :flag:


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Levi said:


> I've proven the Haynie LS in 20 different tournaments... Pretty sad when the big bay boats are slowing down to keep from going airborn and I'm digging the nose in and giving her more juice... That said the HO won't be beat in rough water... Once again, proven in the worst conditions possible


We know you run THE BEST. Like everyone else with a haynieSCB Kennermajek yellowfinpathfinder nautical star!

LMAO.


----------



## cgd (Aug 8, 2012)

Kyle 1974 said:


> We know you run THE BEST.
> 
> LMAO.


I love the :sarcasm


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

My 16 ft Tran baby cat and I will greatfully accept last place without trying thank you


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

In all seriousness I'd put the 2400 Pure Bay in the running. I've run it through some really nasty stuff...


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

This sounds fun!!!


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't see how you would pick a winner? Anyone can go fast in the chop but how do you judge that. Does comfort come into play? My comfort may be different that someone who is older. Or is it a wet tee contest? Lol


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*Fun!*

SCB 25' Stingray is always ready.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I've been in some choppy 4s in a 24' sea chaser trying to beat storms and it was not enjoyable at all. Matter of fact I didn't even realize it was raining because we were already soaked.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Number_Five said:


> In
> 
> Does the 2cooler that participates in the Flats shootout AND the 2 to 3 to 4 chop - bayboat shootout win a special prize?
> 
> ...


I would win that prize haha....Ask Levi about riding with me in my tower running 50+ across baffin on a snotty day. I don't think he ever wants to get in my boat with me again haha.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

I am willing to bet $100 there isn't a bay boat here on 2 cool that will run an honest 50 MPH in honest 4 footers for only 1-2 miles and not have something tore up.



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

spotsndots said:


> I am willing to bet $100 there isn't a bay boat here on 2 cool that will run an honest 50 MPH in honest 4 footers for only 1-2 miles and not have something tore up.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I think we're getting warmer. .

I don't care what boat it is. A true 2-3 foot day isn't going to be nice in any bay boat on the planet.


----------



## Capt. Forrest (Jan 5, 2005)

With all due respects to all boat manufacturers out there, the test ride I took in the 25 Stingray was very impressive. Running from cove harbor toward the scotch Tom reefs in rockport, into a 20-25 mph north wind. Saw 70 on the gps.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Spectator here.....I don't like rough.....


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Well, honest 4 footers are 8 feet tall so.... Yeah, not going 50 in that.:headknock


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

A true 2' wave is what most people think are 4's or 6's haha. Like stated no bay boat is going to run at speed in anything near 4'.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I dont even go offshore in stuff over 4 foot in my shamrock. People dont know real chop.


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

texasislandboy said:


> I dont even go offshore in stuff over 4 foot in my shamrock. People dont know real chop.


X 2 the Mansfield tournament was very nautical off shore in 4-6 footers. Wouldn't see that in the bay down south anyways.


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

Number_Five said:


> In
> 
> Does the 2cooler that participates in the Flats shootout AND the 2 to 3 to 4 chop - bayboat shootout win a special prize?
> 
> ...


Flats shootout name "Reel Stuck"
2 to 3 to 4 chop-bayboat shootout name "Reel Rough"


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

Just ran through 2-3 ft chop out in breton sound today in my 19 ft baytaeatlth and lived to type about it


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Most bay boats have never seen a over a true 2ft swell unless they were crossing a ship channel.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Boats*



spotsndots said:


> I am willing to bet $100 there isn't a bay boat here on 2 cool that will run an honest 50 MPH in honest 4 footers for only 1-2 miles and not have something tore up.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Bingo, most don't know the difference between 2 and 4 footers. Gater


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

BluewaterAg26 said:


> Most bay boats have never seen a over a true 2ft swell unless they were crossing a ship channel.





gater said:


> Bingo, most don't know the difference between 2 and 4 footers. Gater


I don't understand guys? there are hundreds of posts here about individual's bay boats EATING UP 2-3 foot chop??????


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

scb factory said:


> SCB 25' Stingray is always ready.


Lots of good vids of the boat going super fast on pretty flat water. There are testimonies of doing well in heavy chop. Would you be able to do vid of that?


----------



## sargentmajor (Sep 13, 2012)

*Seaworthiness*

Ahoy mates bring on the bad sea gods.She ran thru 4 footers at full throttle while trolling for marlins.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Key West 246BR will win, got more deadrise then any other bay boat. No bay boat is going to run fast in true 2-3' seas.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Glad everyone has their own opinion. Well heck, all the other manufactures should stop making their boats because the haynie beats them hands down since they has "been proven." Wait, I remember when one said the Blackjack handled the chop the best. I guess it really comes down to what one is using at the time to be the best.


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

Think I'll protect what I and my wife have worked hard for and keep it on the trailer. Y'all have fun and let me know who wins.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

shooks said:


> Flats shootout name "Reel Stuck"
> 2 to 3 to 4 chop-bayboat shootout name "Reel Rough"


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

My favorite so far! :biggrin:

Five


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

goldwingtiny said:


> Think I'll protect what I and my wife have worked hard for and keep it on the trailer. Y'all have fun and let me know who wins.


Agreed. Somerville was enough fun for us last year! There comes a time when I'd rather stay home and watch Bill Dance Saltwater Outdoors.


----------



## BackLashKing (Sep 29, 2004)

JFolm said:


> I've been in some choppy 4s in a 24' sea chaser trying to beat storms and it was not enjoyable at all. Matter of fact I didn't even realize it was raining because we were already soaked.


LOL! I know what you mean! I hate heading out in nasty conditions in the sea chaser.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Number_Five said:


> In
> 
> Does the 2cooler that participates in the Flats shootout AND the *2 to 3 to 4 chop* - bayboat shootout win a special prize?
> 
> ...





younggun55 said:


> *I would win that prize* haha....Ask Levi about riding with me in my tower* running 50+ across baffin on a snotty* day. I don't think he ever wants to get in my boat with me again haha.





younggun55 said:


> A true 2' wave is what most people think are 4's or 6's haha. Like stated *no bay boat is going to run at speed in anything near 4'*.


Younggun...so the OP said 2-4 feet...you said you would win and do 50+...then you say no boat can do it...I am confused...was your first post correct or the second one??


----------



## HooknUp (May 29, 2011)

How would you decide a winner is my only question?? Not getting wet by spray maybe or how fast you can cruise?? Interesting concept, id prefer just getting home safe in that much chop lol


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

ATX 4x4 said:


> Agreed. Somerville was enough fun for us last year! There comes a time when I'd rather stay home and watch Bill Dance Saltwater Outdoors.


That's when you know it's bad!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

HooknUp said:


> How would you decide a winner is my only question?? Not getting wet by spray maybe or how fast you can cruise?? Interesting concept, id prefer just getting home safe in that much chop lol


Sounds like whoever's boat is on the floor of the bay is the winner.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

"My boat (insert whatever you own) is the best in (whatever is being discussed) because I paid money for it and therefore it's the best. 
If you're out in 2-4 chop in any bay boat you need to get your head checked...


----------



## T. Rep (May 24, 2009)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> "My boat (insert whatever you own) is the best in (whatever is being discussed) because I paid money for it and therefore it's the best.
> If you're out in 2-4 chop in any bay boat you need to get your head checked...


Couldnt have said it better myself!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh hell yes! Ill throw mine in on this one. Not saying its the best but it gets it done and seen some pretty nasty chit! 
A lot of what a boat can handle depends on the driver, finding that sweet spot on a given day. Sometimes you find it and other times you dont! LMAO! Which equalls WET!


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

Levi said:


> I've proven the Haynie LS in 20 different tournaments... Pretty sad when the big bay boats are slowing down to keep from going airborn and I'm digging the nose in and giving her more juice... That said the HO won't be beat in rough water... Once again, proven in the worst conditions possible


Yup I'd put the hammer down in rough conditions in my LS. Now I hope the HO's are the same because ones on its way!


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

spotsndots said:


> Younggun...so the OP said 2-4 feet...you said you would win and do 50+...then you say no boat can do it...I am confused...was your first post correct or the second one??


Maybe you should look up something called humor. Hence the "haha" in my post. And I said I can run that across baffin on a snotty day, never said it was anywhere near 2-4....i run a tower boat cat, if you think, that I had the smallest thought that it rides better in the rough stuff than any vhull you are sadly mistaken.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

That should be fun to see... I recommend starting at Outriggers in Seabrook on a strong east or south east wind and just head out the Kemah channel.

Gets real nasty there and you have plenty of room to air it out.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> "My boat (insert whatever you own) is the best in (whatever is being discussed) because I paid money for it and therefore it's the best.
> *If you're out in 2-4 chop in any bay boat you need to get your head checked..*.


Sometimes you just wanna fish really bad and it takes getting through some nasty stuff to get to a nice spot.

And of course fishing this time of year the weather can change instantly. Front came in about 4-6 hours earlier than predicted today which kept me in bed.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

My vote....


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> "My boat (insert whatever you own) is the best in (whatever is being discussed) because I paid money for it and therefore it's the best.
> If you're out in 2-4 chop in any bay boat you need to get your head checked...


Bingo. But there are those who feel the need to prove to themselves that what they spent $60K on hast to be the best. That is untill they get tired to that one and then the next one is the best.

Btw, just because a guide buys a new $60K boat every year doesn't mean they are a great fishing guide. It just proves that they like to look the part. But I'll take the guides who have the 3-5 year old boat who truly know how to fish.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

galvbay said:


> My vote....


And to think those are about true 2 footers. cant wait to see all the bay boats doing 50 in the 4 footers!! LOL :work:


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

What about all those bay cats? I hear that catamarans can handle chop.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Maybe on the way to the ramp we can have a "my truck pulls better than your truck" and "my truck gets 20 mpg pulling" challenge as well :rotfl::spineyes::tongue:


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Or we could tie boats together transom to transom, put them in a 9 foot chop in 4" of water and see who can pull who.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

younggun55 said:


> Maybe you should look up something called humor. Hence the "haha" in my post. And I said I can run that across baffin on a snotty day, never said it was anywhere near 2-4....i run a tower boat cat, if you think, that I had the smallest thought that it rides better in the rough stuff than any vhull you are sadly mistaken.


Not to mention I got that boat load of girls running next to use to take off there tops and dance too... That was a fun day, we killed some big fish too.

Funny how atc likes to post useless stuff, but yeah, I've been 54.6 mph in a 5ft tower when it's blowing 20+. Yeah coby will win any rough water race simply because all of his cookies ain't baked..lol

Funny how it seems all the guides that buy new boats are no good? So your saying that just because Mark Otto, Aaron Loomis, Jay Watkins, Jay ray Watkins, butch white, Steve shultz, Trey Clements, and Captain David Rowsey are no good just because they manage there money good enough to buy new boats??? I'd sure like to see you fish against that crew, don't be hating just because they run new boats. They will smoke you day in and day out.

There we go, I must be getting old and grumpy ... Because when the pit gets stirred I seem to stir it more.

Cheers!

I'd have to say the Pure Bay 24 would be a beast in rough water. As I've run the 22. But then again I may not know anything!

The HO is hard to beat for the ride.

The SCB stingray is very smooth.

The blackjack is hands down the driest ride.

All in all anything over 22 feet with the right driver is going to handle all the 1-2ft stuff. If you want to cruise 32kts in 4 footers than buy a 72' Viking.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Kyle 1974 said:


> Or we could tie boats together transom to transom, put them in a 9 foot chop in 4" of water and see who can pull who.


Hard sand or soft mud bottom?
I would enter my boat in that challenge but if I take water over my transom it may sink...you know how those JH's are notorious for sinking!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Reynolds4 said:


> Maybe on the way to the ramp we can have a "my truck pulls better than your truck" and "my truck gets 20 mpg pulling" challenge as well :rotfl::spineyes::tongue:


Mine gets 20 while towing, after all, This is a forum so I'm also a world champion at everything... Haha. Good humor there, if someone has one that gets 20 while towing please call me. I want to buy it. :brew2::brew2:


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Levi said:


> Mine gets 20 while towing, after all, This is a forum so I'm also a world champion at everything... Haha. Good humor there, if someone has one that gets 20 while towing please call me. I want to buy it. :brew2::brew2:


Me too! I can't get 20 mpg pushing the **** thing!


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Lakeandbay said:


> Me too! I can't get 20 mpg pushing the **** thing!


My skinny white arse can't even push my truck. So either way the oil companies are rich from my fuel bill. Boat and truck


----------



## bbru (Apr 9, 2010)

Lol, love these threads.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

bbru said:


> Lol, love these threads.


Me too. I really love how lately people who I've never even met like to call me out. I'd sure like for some of these guys to come talk to me face to face if they have something to say instead of talking through a keyboard. I'm a cool guy, I will discuss any problem some of these guys have with me over a burger and beer anytime!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I never mentioned ur name as u mentioned me. Think about this, since u have never met me, then how do you know those guys will "smoke my xxx?". Your reply is what I'd expect. And as far as money goes, I'm dept free and manage my money very well. I just choose to save for retirement and know that I don't have to compensate for something by buying a new $50K boat each year. 

BTW, east side of Houston next time ur hear. Gee!!!! The bottom line is this. It's ok for you to have an opinion but if someone else has a different opinion, then they are calling you out and they are "hiding behind a keyboard" and they can be smoked by guides fishing. 

I'll leave it there but maturity doesn't set well with you.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Good post Kenner these kind are always informative it may influence a boat buyer.I run a 08 kenner vision tunnel and it does ok but I refuse to say what it will or wont do in a chop.I have rode in many boats I love the ride on a haynie ho and a black jack triton xlr8.Cop is chop no matter what your in.


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

I know a few guides in Baffin not to mention any names. Don't pay 50 grand for their rigs. After a year they sell than for over 50 and make a good chunk of profit. So it's like a free boat. I know if I ran mine 300+ hrs a year in all kinds of weather I would owe it to my customer to have a flawless rig. I'm sure Levi feels that same.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Yall should take a ride in the Desperado


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> Yall should take a ride in the Desperado


I already had you signed up as contestent numero uno.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

**** chaser said:


> That should be fun to see... I recommend starting at Outriggers in Seabrook on a strong east or south east wind and just head out the Kemah channel.
> 
> Gets real nasty there and you have plenty of room to air it out.


Brilliant! if its too rough you can just turn around and go back and drink. ha.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Too all, I apologize for my rude comments. Also to Levi.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Y'all ignore myself and atc, we like to give each other a hard time online and some people including ourselves don't even get our sense of humor.

Wow, that Desperado is floating skinny!


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Lakeandbay said:


> I know a few guides in Baffin not to mention any names. Don't pay 50 grand for their rigs. After a year they sell than for over 50 and make a good chunk of profit. So it's like a free boat. I know if I ran mine 300+ hrs a year in all kinds of weather I would owe it to my customer to have a flawless rig. I'm sure Levi feels that same.


487 hours in 1.5 seasons with about 200 trips on a 300xs! Heck yeah it was time for a new one!

Going to an HO with 225 just to be smart this time.

Anyone think I could show up with a Boston whaler for the rough water race? Lol


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Levi said:


> 487 hours in 1.5 seasons with about 200 trips on a 300xs! Heck yeah it was time for a new one!
> 
> Going to an HO with 225 just to be smart this time.
> 
> Anyone think I could show up with a Boston whaler for the rough water race? Lol


I fished in Chads HO a few weeks ago with that 30 mph wind blowing through Baffin and you wouldn't know it was windy until he shut down and kicked you out of the boat to fish and the waves crashed on your shoulders. He was telling me he likes the HO for Baffin over his other boat.


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

Everyone should bring their boats to west bay now cuz we got a nice wind blowin! Haha I will gladly accept verrrryy last place in my whaler 13. I don't even know how I'm gonna get it around to the marina tomorrow in this...


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

A lot of offshore boats will get their butts kicked in a honest 4 foot sea if its steep. Ill pass on running my bay boat in anything like that.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I dont like rough water......Dang sure aint gonna go lookin for it.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Bring the check it stick and they can all have another type of pissin match.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

WilliamH said:


> Bring the check it stick and they can all have another type of pissin match.


pretty impressive for a boat sitting on the bottom?


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

WilliamH said:


> Bring the check it stick and they can all have another type of pissin match.


Looks like some heavy 4 inch chop.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

goodwood said:


> Looks like some heavy 4 inch chop.


That would a stacked 1-2 foot chop here at 2cool...


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

ReelWork said:


> That would a stacked 1-2 foot chop here at 2cool...


Haha it wasn't long ago when I realized that 4 footers were only 2 footers.  Those 2 footers look intimidating since there's so much space from the trough to the crest. Went out couple weeks ago when it was blowing 25 mph plus from the NW. Sweetspot was only 23-25 mph for the boat. Would love to have a boat that can cruise that at twice the speed without getting squirrely or uncomfortable.

Wish I had a GoPro. Sometimes I go out in some pretty horrible conditions. Not that I have a deathwish or being wreckless. Just wanna fish. :spineyes:


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Forget the 3'-4' thing.

What most open bay anglers are questioning here is heavy bay chop/slop in 18-20 mph winds.

What boat(s) do the best in that common situation?


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

scb factory said:


> Forget the 3'-4' thing.
> 
> What most open bay anglers are questioning here is heavy bay chop/slop in 18-20 mph winds.
> 
> What boat(s) do the best in that common situation?


mine?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I know, I know.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

InfamousJ said:


> I know, I know.


Bay Hawk


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

> What most open bay anglers are questioning here is heavy bay chop/slop in 18-20 mph winds, what boat is the wettest ride.





Reynolds4 said:


> Bay Hawk


Yep.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Reynolds4 said:


> Bay Hawk


23TE Redfin


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> 23TE Redfin


with mercury black max*


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

scb factory said:


> forget the 3'-4' thing.
> 
> What most open bay anglers are questioning here is heavy bay chop/slop in 18-20 mph winds.
> 
> What boat(s) do the best in that common situation?


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

Lakeandbay said:


> View attachment 589497


What is the story with that brown Recon?


----------



## Suga Buga 1 (Nov 30, 2011)

My pathfinder will take the chop!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> 23TE Redfin


Best boat in the chop by far... super dry ride... maybe the Cajun too.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Reynolds4 said:


> Bay Hawk


Bay Hawk or Redfin have nothing on a Carolina Skiff, jumping a jet ski wake will get you soaked.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

shooks said:


> What is the story with that brown Recon?


Metallic Kodiak Brown.

Sweet looking rig. I was out of town during delivery, so missed getting pics all complete.


----------



## FishOnOne (Feb 29, 2012)

The boats with liners, I would like to see some before and after pictures of those liners.


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

scb factory said:


> Metallic Kodiak Brown.
> 
> Sweet looking rig. I was out of town during delivery, so missed getting pics all complete.


I haven't got to see it in person! But he said it so sweet he doesn't want to take it off the trailer.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Levi said:


> Me too. I really love how lately people who I've never even met like to call me out. I'd sure like for some of these guys to come talk to me face to face if they have something to say instead of talking through a keyboard. I'm a cool guy, I will discuss any problem some of these guys have with me over a burger and beer anytime!


hey can we talk fishing over a bugar and beer


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

SSST said:


> Bay Hawk or Redfin have nothing on a Carolina Skiff, jumping a jet ski wake will get you soaked.


Not only will a Bay Hawk eat the chop up, it will also spit it out on you :biggrin:

They seemed to "dive" into the chop!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Reynolds4 said:


> Not only will a Bay Hawk eat the chop up, it will also spit it out on you :biggrin:
> *
> They seemed to "dive" into the chop!*


 That's what's called an aggressive hull.


----------



## TroutNOut (Feb 9, 2010)

*Stealth*

You guys are misinformed. I gotta 87 model Bay Stealth with a 75 Horse Chrysler that will smoke ANYBODY in 4 foot chop. Wide open 70 miles per hour............. :bounce: And yeah, its the tri hull version.............. And YES im a guide so its DA REAL DEAL BIATCHHESSS...................LOL


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Reynolds4 said:


> Not only will a Bay Hawk eat the chop up, it will also spit it out on you :biggrin:
> 
> They seemed to "dive" into the chop!


That's so true, i always thought the same thing when running in big chop. I do know one thing, jack that plate up and it would run pretty skinny for a cheap boat. I can remember the 80's drooling over those Bay Hawks.


----------



## BG 12 (Dec 18, 2009)

scb factory said:


> Forget the 3'-4' thing.
> 
> What most open bay anglers are questioning here is heavy bay chop/slop in 18-20 mph winds.
> 
> What boat(s) do the best in that common situation?


Fair warning guys, don't try and run with the SCB 25' in HEAVY chop. I have been in alot of bay boats that will handle the chop very well, but none have came even close to how the 25 SCB performed running out of Kemah with a 25mph ESE wind.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

You guys do know that wave height is measured from sea level to the top of the crest? 4' bay chop is not "chop". That is snotty tropical storm force stuff. No bayboat will run in that kind of sea.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

bigfishtx said:


> You guys do know that wave height is measured from sea level to the top of the crest? 4' bay chop is not "chop". That is snotty tropical storm force stuff. No bayboat will run in that kind of sea.


I don't know about that...everyone says the SCB will :biggrin:

You will not catch me out in 4' "chop" :help:


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

BG 12 said:


> Fair warning guys, don't try and run with the SCB 25' in HEAVY chop. I have been in alot of bay boats that will handle the chop very well, but none have came even close to how the 25 SCB performed running out of Kemah with a 25mph ESE wind.


Looks like a very nice boat. SCB is a 2-cool sponsor. Lets get them to put a video on this thread of the boat running in heavy chop. Maybe we can help them sell a few more boats, and I know that we would all like watching the video.


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

bigfishtx said:


> You guys do know that wave height is measured from sea level to the top of the crest? 4' bay chop is not "chop". That is snotty tropical storm force stuff. No bayboat will run in that kind of sea.


Good point here. Break out your tape measure - extend to 48 inches - then looking in the mirror, ask yourself about running in the slop with waves that are actually that high.

It's ok, we all love to cheerlead our stuff, but Mother Nature will put a beat down on us and anything we can build.

That said, 3 of us fished a LA Saltwater Series event out of the Rigolets in 2011 in my YF 21 and headed out with Small Craft Advisories. Ran from Rigolets to Hopedale down the MRGO with a screaming northern blowin. Yes, it was rough, but in no way was it 4 ftrs. How rough? Refunds were being offered by tourny director to anyone with a flats type rig who thought it unsafe to leave the dock.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

skeeter77346 said:


> Good point here. Break out your tape measure - extend to 48 inches - then looking in the mirror, ask yourself about running in the slop with waves that are actually that high.
> 
> It's ok, we all love to cheerlead our stuff, but Mother Nature will put a beat down on us and anything we can build.
> 
> That said, 3 of us fished a LA Saltwater Series event out of the Rigolets in 2011 in my YF 21 and headed out with Small Craft Advisories. Ran from Rigolets to Hopedale down the MRGO with a screaming northern blowin. Yes, it was rough, but in no way was it 4 ftrs. How rough? Refunds were being offered by tourny director to anyone with a flats type rig who thought it unsafe to leave the dock.


And THAT was probably 2-3 footers. I got caught in Baffin one day in a 25-30 MPH due east wind. It was rough... Chopped up terribly. I'd say that was a 2-3 foot day and I don't care to ever do it again.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

In my almost 25 foot boat, I've almost been to the point of taking waves over the bow in Aransas bay. Still, I would have called those a solid 2 feet with occassional 3 footers (you know the 3-5 wave stacked up sets). Was still able to run on top at a decent speed since they were tightly spaces but every 15 or so normal 2 foot waves would present us with those "mega-swells" as I call them (stacked bigger than the rest) and they would make ya cringe loloking at you square in the face standing at the console - some of those swells were a bit initimdating.. 

That's when you realize sometimes there is no substitute for overall length as well as the need for adequate power to push through it. 

Last year during the Lapse Of Reason trip we ran through some pretty snotty slop crossing Matagorda Bay - East Bay was a mess when we got there and it was pretty much every boat for themselves. That crossing in those conditions resulted in a 2 snapped trolling motor mounts and a broken T-Top that was about to take the console with it!


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Wave height is measured trough to crest. Not crest to sea level.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

4' "chop" is ridiculous. In that kind of sea you better have a life jacket on and be ready to abandon ship in a bay boat. Either that or you need to stop drinking after the second wade. Baffin does dish out some rough stuff around center rocks with a northeaster blowing about 30 but 4' chop?! I need to go get my rubber boots on...and it's not because of the water level in here...


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

How do y'all keep your croaker alive in 4' chop, mine keep dying :headknock


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Reynolds4 said:


> How do y'all keep your croaker alive in 4' chop, mine keep dying :headknock


I buys 'em dead. I catches me sum mo caffishis dat way.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Ernest said:


> Wave height is measured trough to crest. Not crest to sea level.


You sure? I have always been told differently


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

OK looked it up on Noaa Website it is trough to crest.

Whatever the case, I doubt any 'bay boat" can run safely as much speed in a four foot chop. So I do want to witness this crazy shoot out. :brew2:


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow thats right. Its trough to crest. I dunno where i got the idea of measuring waterline to crest. Ok my previous wave height references need to be doubled.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Reynolds4 said:


> How do y'all keep your croaker alive in 4' chop, mine keep dying :headknock


Oxygen and a padded livewell

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

As do mine... Also puts into perpective just how wrong the NOAA forecasts are as well. 1-2 feet my arse!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

regardless, I will NOT be participaiting!


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

When did everyone finally learn how to accurately measure wave heights? Next is wind speed. I remember looking up data off of a buoy offshore SPI and there only being 2-3 days out of a year with 30 mph sustained winds for more than either an hour or three hours, however it was measured. Even at 25 mph was something like 8 times in a year. Used to take a cheap anemometer with us to the coast for grins, you'd be suprised how strong a 22-25 mph gust is, what I used to call 30+. 

And I agree with Reelwork, sometimes there is no substitute for length and power. I've been in solid 2's in Aransas and West Matty too many times, and even in a boat that I think is great in the chop it still isn't something that's fun. There is something to be said for getting up 50+ or so in the chop (not 4's) to where it smooths out and you are just spanning them, but just so tiring on your mind. Exhausting.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

spring time is here! windy days... bring on the threads!!!

LOL


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Just join us on LOR. Nuff said!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I wish I could make that LOA trip but I may just end up meeting you guys up at rockport.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Reynolds4 said:


> How do y'all keep your croaker alive in 4' chop, mine keep dying :headknock


Gyro stabilized livewell..


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

I call dibbs on last place!


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Levi said:


> I've proven the Haynie LS in 20 different tournaments... Pretty sad when the big bay boats are slowing down to keep from going airborn and I'm digging the nose in and giving her more juice... That said the HO won't be beat in rough water... Once again, proven in the worst conditions possible


Levi ill run you heck lets do it on a true 6 footer day! But we need to leave from a protected ramp about 150 yards long lol


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I think this would be so awesome to do because so many people would tear the **** out of their boats just to say they own the best. No offense to half the guys on 2 cool but I firmly believe the driver makes up about 75% of how a boat performs.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

I already won


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

whistlingdixie said:


> I think this would be so awesome to do because so many people would tear the **** out of their boats just to say they own the best. No offense to half the guys on 2 cool but I firmly believe the driver makes up about 75% of how a boat performs.


I would tie myself to the seat, say a prayer and hammer down. #YOLO


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Are you guys really serious? 2' maybe. 3' not so much. I have a 38' boat and I wouldn't race the knuckle headed chest thumpers in 4'. I would bet there is not one of you that would hammer down in "true" 4' chop for much more than 1/4 mile. I call BS.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

The thread that never dies!


----------



## ut755ln (Mar 19, 2013)

I know that this is against the spirit of this thread, but if you measure from the waterline to your deck, that is how much freeboard a boat has. If the waves are > then the freeboard that at some point you are going to bury your bow and come to an abrupt and ugly stop.

Wave intervals obviously play a part, if you have a very tight interval you could theoretically go from wave top to wave top but wave generation is random and it wouldn't last which brings us back to burying your bow.

I haven't seen a bay boat that can run wide open in these kind of conditions. I have seen semi-displacement boats, particularly in the north-east that can run wide open in these conditions but they are busting waves the entire way.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

teckersley said:


> Are you guys really serious? 2' maybe. 3' not so much. I have a 38' boat and I wouldn't race the knuckle headed chest thumpers in 4'. I would bet there is not one of you that would hammer down in "true" 4' chop for much more than 1/4 mile. I call BS.


I am definitely kidding. I know you measure a wave from sea level to the crest but us bay boat guys just measure by the face on the wave so a 4 footer to us is only a 2 footer in offshore terms. I will run my Stingray in 2 footers if the are bunched up a bit so I can stay on top of them and not have the bow dip down thus launching off the next wave.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Blackjack eats up chop and keeps you dry doing it.


----------



## REELKAOS (May 21, 2010)

Dang... really doesn't matter the TOPIC.....  what we have here is a FAILURE to communicate!!

Lots of COASTAL KEYBOARD COWBOYS

4 FOOT CHOP WITH 20-30 CAN BE WITNESSED BELOW

http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=news/state&id=9469277


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

went fishing this morning in corpus christi bay. fishing partner wanted to wait for a break in the wind and rain, but I said nah, that ain't how I roll. so we headed north out in corpus bay with the 4 footers.. could only run 55 on the way out because I had my fat neighbor with me, and we were going into the 45 MPH wind. threw out some croakers, laid the smack down on a box full of gafttop and sheepshead, back at the dock by 10:15 AM with 84 lbs of fillets.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

And the trolling continues.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Kyle 1974 said:


> went fishing this morning in corpus christi bay. fishing partner wanted to wait for a break in the wind and rain, but I said nah, that ain't how I roll. so we headed north out in corpus bay with the 4 footers.. could only run 55 on the way out because I had my fat neighbor with me, and we were going into the 45 MPH wind. threw out some croakers, laid the smack down on a box full of gafttop and sheepshead, back at the dock by 10:15 AM with 84 lbs of fillets.


Yeah, you were out there this morning about as much as a potlicker would have been.:biggrin:


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sheepshead don't eat croaker ...

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

You must have been out in a Bay Hawk this morning to brave those conditions.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Sheepshead don't eat croaker ...
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


We caught the sheepies trolling black barts.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Kyle 1974 said:


> went fishing this morning in corpus christi bay. fishing partner wanted to wait for a break in the wind and rain, but I said nah, that ain't how I roll. so we headed north out in corpus bay with the 4 footers.. could only run 55 on the way out because I had my fat neighbor with me, and we were going into the 45 MPH wind. threw out some croakers, laid the smack down on a box full of gafttop and sheepshead, back at the dock by 10:15 AM with 84 lbs of fillets.


When is the fish fry? :rotfl:


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

git your own reel work!!!! with the upcoming reduction in trout limits, I gotta start stockpiling today!


----------



## trouthammer (Jan 24, 2009)

Levi said:


> I've proven the Haynie LS in 20 different tournaments... Pretty sad when the big bay boats are slowing down to keep from going airborn and I'm digging the nose in and giving her more juice... That said the HO won't be beat in rough water... Once again, proven in the worst conditions possible


I thought the same thing about an HO until I got a magnum. Like landing on a fat chick.....


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

It dont matter what kinda boat you have. Its the nutcase behind the steering wheel that makes the difference.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

I'll bring my bass boat and wait on you guys at the finsh line.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

muney pit said:


> I'll bring my bass boat and wait on you guys at the finsh line.


Depends. How many flecks of glitter are in each square inch of gel coat?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

What sort of wind and depth does it take to create a 4' chop... Chop is a much shorter wave period than rolling swells. 

My guess it takes probably over 30mph wind...maybe closer to 40 mph and at least 6' of water depths. Trinity might have some 4' chop. It definitely get's some 2-3 foot chop. And, yeah... there's stuff that's going to be pretty beat up in 3' chop.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Why don't you guys meet up like we did for a shallow water shoot out? Quit talking about what you can do and prove it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Justin_Time said:


> Why don't you guys meet up like we did for a shallow water shoot out? Quit talking about what you can do and prove it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! This for one ill sit out and watch unless you want to run your boat justin? lol


----------



## MajekMike (Jan 27, 2011)

Justin_Time said:


> Why don't you guys meet up like we did for a shallow water shoot out? Quit talking about what you can do and prove it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When did you guys do the shallow water? Where are the results listed?


----------



## boat01 (May 1, 2014)

*Southore*

24 vdr southore


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Justin_Time said:


> Why don't you guys meet up like we did for a shallow water shoot out? Quit talking about what you can do and prove it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


see post #132.


----------



## boat01 (May 1, 2014)

*#132*

#132


----------



## boat01 (May 1, 2014)

spotsndots said:


> I am willing to bet $100 there isn't a bay boat here on 2 cool that will run an honest 50 MPH in honest 4 footers for only 1-2 miles and not have something tore up.
> 
> 2 to 3 footers in a SOUTHSHORE 24VDR Commercial no big deal!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

classic thread. 

haynie 24 ho got me home in stupid ridiculous conditions. caught air so many times i lost count. if i went any slower i would lose direction.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

boat01 said:


> spotsndots said:
> 
> 
> > I am willing to bet $100 there isn't a bay boat here on 2 cool that will run an honest 50 MPH in honest 4 footers for only 1-2 miles and not have something tore up.
> ...


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

boat01 said:


> spotsndots said:
> 
> 
> > I am willing to bet $100 there isn't a bay boat here on 2 cool that will run an honest 50 MPH in honest 4 footers for only 1-2 miles and not have something tore up.
> ...


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

boat01 said:


> spotsndots said:
> 
> 
> > I am willing to bet $100 there isn't a bay boat here on 2 cool that will run an honest 50 MPH in honest 4 footers for only 1-2 miles and not have something tore up.
> ...


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

My 254 mako with twins will be on the sidelines for this or cruising about 15 mikes an hour with feet on the dash leaned back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

muney pit said:


> boat01 said:
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by spotsndots View Post
> ...


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

gunsmoke11 said:


> Thank you! This for one ill sit out and watch unless you want to run your boat justin? lol


Haha! Might as well.... All these dudes do is talk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

MajekMike said:


> When did you guys do the shallow water? Where are the results listed?


Last weekend. You won't see the results unless you were there for obvious reasons.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

Justin_Time said:


> Last weekend. You won't see the results unless you were there for obvious reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont understand. Why not list who ran the shallowest?


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

whiskey1 said:


> I dont understand. Why not list who ran the shallowest?


Let's just say nobody did. There was too much water with the strong S winds and higher than normal tides. We did give it a shot, and possibly documented some of it, but that information won't be shared.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

*I don't care if I am buried on page 17 of this thread....*

*This is what I am bringing. Laugh and " I KILL YOU:cheers:" !!!!!*


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

Mt. Houston Marine said:


> *I don't care if I am buried on page 17 of this thread....*
> 
> *This is what I am bringing. Laugh and " I
> you might win in reverse if you dont run out of ammo*


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

whiskey1 said:


> I dont understand. Why not list who ran the shallowest?


Amongst friends is where it occured. It's not a ******* contest to see who's is biggest. All boats ran the shallowest spot we had. Some at half throttle some full speed to rapidly slowing down while sirening and some full throttle no slowing down. But for this day we all made it. Show up next time and you will see who runs the skeeniest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

letsgofishbro said:


> Amongst friends is where it occured. It's not a ******* contest to see who's is biggest. All boats ran the shallowest spot we had. Some at half throttle some full speed to rapidly slowing down while sirening and some full throttle no slowing down. But for this day we all made it. Show up next time and you will see who runs the skeeniest.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was a good one and we plan on setting another one up really soon


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

If anyone is serious about doing it, Instead of people wanting to see who can go the fastest in 2',3'&4'ers you ought to see who can drive it without spilling a cup of coffe/water. Everyone uses the same size cup with the same amount of water in it. When it splash's over. Thats it your out. Kinda like judgeing a cars ride. This way no one tears up there boats.


----------

